# case 5120 lift



## lez (Oct 7, 2008)

just bought a 5120 case and the lift is not working and kinda stuck half way. anything i could check or any pointers as to what the problem is and how to fix or if any of you guys have had or heard of this problem and the cost to repair


----------

